# do you need qualifications to own and run a livery yard??



## xXxTraversxXx (2 November 2006)

do you need qualifications to own and run a livery yard?? Also, apart from the obvious (and expensive set up costs) how much, after that would you earn. 
Thanks
xxx


----------



## pixie (2 November 2006)

Nope, any idiot (no offense!) can run a livery yard (and a lot do!).

Earnings = livery income - expenses (water/electricity/insurance/tax/business rates/livery specific expenses)


----------



## vivhewe (2 November 2006)

None apart from thick skin, patience and the ability to exert your authority so that liveries don't think they own the place


----------



## PinkFairy (3 November 2006)

good topic- i'd love to start my own livery yard! but im studying the first diploma in horse care so i can have more knowledge so i know what im doing and i can do it well


----------



## jo1 (3 November 2006)

Hi

As from next year sometime I think you have to have passed your BHS Horse Owners 1 and 2 to be able to run a livery yard. Lingfields Equestrian Home learning college have all the details. I ahve been looking into and they are also doing a Livery Yards Owners Qualification.

Jo


----------



## seaview (3 November 2006)

Ha if you dont have to I wouldnt go down that road at all, 
I did and it was nothing but hassle and they will phone at any time!
I dont take liverys anymore
My best friend now is with me and we have a ball we wouldnt change it for anything!
Only my experience though and no offence meant to liveries it was just a bad experience for me and I think cos I didnt have to do it (its not my job) or anything it didnt help iykwim!


----------



## MillionDollar (3 November 2006)

I am hoping to start my livery yard next year (september time). I'm currently studying a BA (Hons) Equine and Business Management degree which has given me so much advice its brill! But no you don't need qualifications, as long as you know what you're doing really. 

Expenses include rent, water, electricity, repairs, setting up, etc, etc.

I'm very lucky as my family owns 2 farms so we are diversifying one. So existing barns will be converted into 26 American Barn style stables. Also we have our own Well so water is free (and spring water) and it never runs out.

Are you hoping to start one then?


----------



## jules9671 (4 November 2006)

i have a 7acres of land and i have said to a family member that when she gets her own horse she can have free livery in exchange for looking after my horses(2) i work offshore, but i have a good woman whom i trust and i pay to look after them, so im thinking of charging what it costs for me to pay her. i just dont know how to change my mind and ask for money,
from my husbands  cousin, but surely you cant buy a horse without budgeting for a livery yard.help


----------

